# Can I place a tv outside



## asere

I live in Texas and the weather here in winter can drop to the twenties and summer it can be as hot as 110. If I get an hd tv and put it outside on a covered patio will the weather damage it? I looked into all weather outdoor tvs but are too expensive.


----------



## harmonic designs

asere said:


> I live in Texas and the weather here in winter can drop to the twenties and summer it can be as hot as 110. If I get an hd tv and put it outside on a covered patio will the weather damage it? I looked into all weather outdoor tvs but are too expensive.


Sunbrite tv are the way to go for outdoors viewing


----------



## asere

I heard of sunbright however its too expensive and was wondering if an indoor tv is ok.


----------



## harmonic designs

asere said:


> I heard of sunbright however its too expensive and was wondering if an indoor tv is ok.


Well I'm not sure I've only seen the sunbrite because my clients never ask for TVs outside


----------



## RBTO

You can use a regular TV but consider it will probably offer a short life. Heat and moisture are two major enemies of electronics. Insects & dust can be another problem. If you're uncomfortable on your patio, your TV probably will be too. Cold or heat outside normal room environments is asking for trouble. Even a TV designed for outdoor use should never be placed in full sun, and if there is any chance for moisture to condense inside a TV, that doesn't make for a good conclusion. You can leave the TV in hostile environments if it is adequately protected and is not used, but I think you're asking about using your TV under different conditions??? That's another story.

You might consider a video projector in a small package that can be brought inside when not in use, and a roll-down screen on your patio.

Personally, I don't think I would think about leaving any kind of TV outside on a patio, year round.


----------



## OZZIERP

As an installer Sunbrite is about the only one that will hold up for outside viewing besides having a screen thats bright enough.


----------



## Biscuit97

A friend of mine has had a refurbished Samsung on his covered porch for about 5 years now and hasn't had any problems. This is Alabama so the watcher is probably somewhat similar. I also know of several with regular indoor TVs on screened I porches and haven't heard of problems. Of course, ymmv.


----------



## lcaillo

The biggest problem that we would see with TVs outside was the result of people pressure washing with cholorine and other corrosives. It eats up connections and switches. High humidity is a problem for connections, but if the set is sheltered we have seen people have sets outdoors for years with no problems, even in Louisiana and Florida.


----------



## MikeBiker

I've got a niece in Phoenix who has had an LCD outdoors, sheltered from the bad weather, for a few years and has had no problems.


----------



## buzzard767

I had an LCD hanging on the wall out on the lanai down here in hot muggy south Florida. It lasted 3 1/2 years - not bad considering....


----------



## bambino

I've got to agree with Icaillo and Bob.:T


----------



## asere

Guys I am resurrecting this old thread that I started awhile back. I may be ready now to go ahead and get a 32 to 37 inch tv for my covered patio.
I know from the comments a regular tv most likely won't last long being outdoors but it occurred to me this idea.
I plan on placing the tv on a wall mount and just simply place the tv outside only when watching it and later removing it so basically going back and forth.
Is this feasible or is it a hassle removing it from the wall mount all the time?
Also can the tv stand weather in the 30's even for 3 hours like when watching a game or is that too long outside?


----------



## RBTO

asere said:


> Guys I am resurrecting this old thread that I started awhile back. I may be ready now to go ahead and get a 32 to 37 inch tv for my covered patio.
> I know from the comments a regular tv most likely won't last long being outdoors but it occurred to me this idea.
> I plan on placing the tv on a wall mount and just simply place the tv outside only when watching it and later removing it so basically going back and forth.
> Is this feasible or is it a hassle removing it from the wall mount all the time?
> Also can the tv stand weather in the 30's even for 3 hours like when watching a game or is that too long outside?


Operation in the 30s probably wouldn't be so much a problem (I don't know how the LCD panel would react since LCD switching time increases at low temperatures), but moving the TV back and forth is asking for trouble since a cold TV would be a moisture magnet when brought into a warm area. All that shaking when mounting and de-mounting wouldn't be beneficial either.


----------



## Andre

You may consider something like this

http://www.thedisplayshield.com/


----------



## JenSant

Check it out Evervue Cosmos Outdoor TV. One of the best outdoor tv of 2018 by outeraudio. Yes, these tvs will cost you a lot but it is worth it. They lasts for years. I have Cosmos installed in our backyard mounting against the wall. It haven't been damaged since then. I think you can use in temperatures of -40 to +122 degrees Fahrenheit which means that it is totally safe and made as weatherproof.


----------

